# Anybody on Facebook?



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

I was wondering if any other fly fishers from this site are on facebook?

Here's my profile. Feel free to invite me as a friend.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1169234941&ref=profile


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I don't fly fish as much now (Too close to LSC now ) as when I lived on the W side of the state but I'm looking to get back into it...

I need to learn the whole saltwater thing now..... Hoping my next stop in life is going to be the Osa Peninsula of Costa Rica :coolgleam


And I'll never see snow again!:lol:



http://www.facebook.com/home.php


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I am but must admit I don't check in much. I mostly joined because I ran into a high school class mate who told me a bunch of people were on here and they were posting about some upcoming events.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?v=feed&id=1577703498#/profile.php?id=1577703498&ref=profile


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

salmonslammer said:


> I don't fly fish as much now (Too close to LSC now )


You owe it to yourself to join us feather flingers on LSC


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Shoeman said:


> You owe it to yourself to join us feather flingers on LSC


Bass, pike, musky, bluegill, smallmouth, largemouth, spawning dogfish in the late spring that fight like freight trains and even carp and sheephead that will sometimes tail like redfish and will eat anything thrown to them...

LSC has a lot to offer those who want to "fling feathers".

Where I live in Grand Haven, we have a lot of fish in the lower Grand River - I just can't stomach fishing around the floaters.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

I don't fly fish, but I am addicted to Facebook, maybe even more so than here.:yikes:

If anybody wanted to add me, just make sure I know you are from M-S so I don't ignore you.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=42901067&ref=profile


----------



## catalysthackle (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm on there, don't spend much time on it but I do have a fishing photo album. I'll add you guys.



Mark


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Yeah I'm on facebook.  I guide on the Kvichak river in Alaska in the summer, can't wait to get back there in June to see the look on my client's face when a 30 inch bow tugs on a swung articulated leach... I have quite a few pictures on my facebook (2 albums worth) if you guys have some time to kill and need a little fish porn.

-Adam McGehee


----------



## Loomis (Jan 2, 2001)

Heres me... http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1577504123&ref=profile


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

I am


----------



## DrEw8716 (Jul 1, 2004)

I got a little bit of random fish porn.....Andrew Nichols


----------



## weekendredneck (Feb 16, 2002)

I am.


----------



## fishhogster (Mar 6, 2007)

this guy is. I have a few hunting and fishing pics more of me partyin but add if you want

kevin faber


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm on there, feel free to invite me or not!
Noah Falk


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not - I have a life...


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

I am. 

JB Ricks


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

same here


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

On it......Mack


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm on it too!! Even formed a group, Paint Creek Fly Fishers and Fly Tiers Club.  Got 4 members already :lol:


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

me too


----------

